# How to sharpen rectangular pencil?



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I just got a new drawing set and it came with 2 rectangular pencils. How do I sharpen them? Is there a thing as a rectangular pencil sharpener?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you could use a Stanley knife or buy a rectangular sharpener from your hardware store ask for a carpenters sharpener they look like this =)


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------

